# White Dwarf Subcribers!



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just so you know, the newest WD used to go out on the 1st thursday of each month! Now its been changed to the 3rd. Also, it has been delayed due to the UK bank holiday, so, might not be arriving on your doorsteps until tomorrow or thursday...


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for that
woundering why it was taking so long


----------



## MAD727 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ditto. I was thinking the miniature that is supposed to come with it this edition slowed it down.
Thanks for the info..


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah the mini thing is probably the case. A small price to pay for a free fig. Lord knows it's the least they can do.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Bizarre that you mention it because my copy has already landed at my home on the 25th August :shok:

I know its weird because it usually comes in around the 4th/5th of each month. Oh and about the bonus gift we got, all I have to say is bloody termies :angry:

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Yes, i have mine too since the 25th....there is a nice skull with the termie...gonna glue it on my Lord's base


----------



## The Emperor Protects (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks for the heads up was gona be talking to white dwarf bout it but i fink i might not need to


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

:threaten: I just wish they could've sent me issue 341 that I never got :angry: lousy subscription :ireful2:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks  I was going to complain tomorrow if it didn't arrive


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Does it come with both figures or just one or the other???


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

i think it comes with both


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah i just got it it comes with both.


----------



## jb biggs (Sep 1, 2008)

i just got mine. i usually get em 20th of the month before


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh. i guess i looked at this article too late. i already e-mailed the company about the white dwarf and they haven't replied. thanks for the heads-up


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

What is the free model anyone know?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> What is the free model anyone know?


I posted a photo in a similar thread here if you want a look.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice to know, cheers


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmmm... Must have been a UK-only issue. I got mine last week.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

What? UK only? Rest-of-the-world subscribers don't get the free minis?

Jeez guys, you have been hard done by! They're not _awesome_ but they're pretty good, and they're free, if you can stomach the price of WD (which is one of the better ones of late, it does actually have _some_ content that'll I'll look at more than once).

Anyone from outwith the UK who wants to invade Nottingham and claim what is rightfully yours, I'm with you brothers and sisters! Let us assault the Citadel of ... Citadel! Let us storm the bastions and crennellated ramparts! Forward! Forward my siblings, to Victory, or at least a Teashop!

No really, they are good, and good + free = very good in my book.

:getting a bit carried away cyclops:


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> What? UK only? Rest-of-the-world subscribers don't get the free minis?


No, I meant the shipping delay on the issue.
I got my Nob and Termie with the issue k:
(I have the box set "early" too, but don't tell anyone.:wink


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, right.

Shame, I was quite looking forward to sacking Nottingham as part of an international force of White Dwarf subscribers, and "liberating" some minis in the process. 

On the other hand, we got to complain about the delays, and I suspect some of us ended up with two copies of WD as a result.

:not really all that disappointed cyclops:


----------



## MAD727 (Jan 13, 2008)

Strange, never got mine... way overdue... anyone else still waiting? I am in the US, N.East, New Jersey..


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Aim still waiting for my WD:ireful2:. I live in the netherlands the southe.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

im stilling waiting for mine too. everyone i know has theirs and i dont have mine. getting a bit impatient with gw.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

by the way, im in s. california, so anyone else who didn't get theirs live in s. california?


----------

